# aquatic therapy



## stonecm (Jan 25, 2012)

If we treat a Medi-care patient in the pool who also comes in to our clinic same day for land treatment, and therefore bill the following units for the patient: 1 unit of 97140; 2 of 97110; 1 of 97113; 1 of 97150; 1 of 97016; 1 of G0283).

Any problem with doing that? Any reason why that would not do well with reimbursement?

Per CCI edits, I do not see a problem but I wanted to know if anyone had experience with this or had any information I could give to the provider regarding this issue.

Any help is very much appreciated!!


----------

